
Show HN: Space Shooter – Retro Game Recreated Using Python - prodicus
https://github.com/prodicus/spaceShooter
======
jkmcf
I spent much too much of my childhood playing astrosmash!

~~~
prodicus
Too good for it's time :)

------
badmon
This reminds me of space impact on the nokia 3310.

~~~
prodicus
Good old days :)

